# candleabra tree



## candygirl (Mar 27, 2011)

I have an opportunity to buy a candle tree (senna alata). Anyone have one and do the bees really love them?

Thanks


----------



## bradley39482 (May 26, 2010)

never heard of it, have any pics? but then again, i had tupelo trees in my yard and could not figure that out, and i live in the woods,lol.


----------



## Ozone (May 24, 2011)

Tupelo Gums?

Are they any good, if so when?


----------



## bradley39482 (May 26, 2010)

yep, very good, bloom from may to june, many types, black gum, swamp gum, white gume, water gum, all very good honey, prized for down here in the south, very easy to grow, for me any way. sour wood is good as well, very good honey, some call them sorel tree's, i think thats how you spell it, very good tree, blooms from may to early july depending on climate. mayhaw tree is good as well ,blooms early april to june i think. many others if you would like to know!


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

I have grown it (Senna alata) in the past. It is an fast growing tropical shrub, not really a tree. It is an annual for me in USDA zone 7. I started it from seed in the early Spring, and it was ten feet tall and flowering by Fall. I recall lots of bumble bees on it. Fun plant to grow.


----------

